# My 50g



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i have had just about everythign go rong with this tank that can in the past 2 years it is just now fially looking like it is turnign around onc ei get my fert rutine in check. but for now her is my tank is is a 36"16"18" 50g tank wiht co2 and 3.8wpg.


----------

